# cleaning chrome the ez way



## spoker (May 2, 2015)

i tried it works great and not alot of work,check my post in the schwinn thread http://www.robertscycle.com/chrome-clean.html


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 6, 2015)

Great tip! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 6, 2015)

You can add vinegar to distilled water, too...


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 15, 2015)

I tried it and rubbed the rims for a very long time.  It's was not easy and worked well but hell there had to be an Easyer way. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

